# Chinese New Year



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok so it`s Chinese New Year and I`m feeling hungry, anybody recommend a good Chinese taeaway in the Marina area?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Chinese Village on Marina Walk is good if lacking in authenticity.

:: Chinese Village Restaurant Dubai::


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

cobone have an offer for that place in case you want to use their discount!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks very much guys, got the Tsing Tao in the fridge just gonna sort out the food now!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Be sure to eat the rabbit.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

its all Indian "Chinese" in Dubai - not that i don't love the sparkling red color with my beer 

PS: having the combo right now


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gong Xi Fa Cai


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

MIles from marina but most authentic, Chinesey Chinese (not English or India Chinese) I've found is China Sea in Diera, All chinese staff, Chinese chefs and Chinese customers! Even a big advert outside in Chinese is badly translated into Chinglish giving it some authenitcity. Not too expensive worth a try if you over that way though satisfied my long desire for decent Chinese food, having taken Chinese colleagues there when there in Dubai and it satisfies there appetites.

Xin Nian kuai le!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Laowei said:


> MIles from marina but most authentic, Chinesey Chinese (not English or India Chinese) I've found is China Sea in Diera, All chinese staff, Chinese chefs and Chinese customers! Even a big advert outside in Chinese is badly translated into Chinglish giving it some authenitcity. Not too expensive worth a try if you over that way though satisfied my long desire for decent Chinese food, having taken Chinese colleagues there when there in Dubai and it satisfies there appetites.
> 
> Xin Nian kuai le!


Ni ye shi, Laowei! Maotu nian kuai le!

I second China Sea, it is very authentic and food is excellent. LOL about the badly translated advert - memories of Shanghai!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nola said:


> Ni ye shi, Laowei! Maotu nian kuai le!
> 
> I second China Sea, it is very authentic and food is excellent. LOL about the badly translated advert - memories of Shanghai!


In peoples park the list of do's and donts has 1 that says " please dont s**t and Pi$$ in public park which i found very informative and would seem funny if you knew that some people would probably do it if its wasnt forbidden. 

Off to Shanghai next weekend, straight to 1221 for as much food as i can eat


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Laowei said:


> In peoples park the list of do's and donts has 1 that says " please dont s**t and Pi$$ in public park which i found very informative and would seem funny if you knew that some people would probably do it if its wasnt forbidden.
> 
> Off to Shanghai next weekend, straight to 1221 for as much food as i can eat


1221! I love that place. Enjoy!

I'm missing South Beauty...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nola said:


> 1221! I love that place. Enjoy!
> 
> I'm missing South Beauty...


Sichuan food, love it, spicier the better ! My friends wife is from Hunan so always end up at the branch at Thumb plaza, if i fancy a night at Malones! Although staying at the peace hotel, so nip through the tunnel to Super Brand mall branch is probably quicker.

For a good laugh look at Engrish.com


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

*...*

Happy Chinese New Year!! I've been celebrating CNY all my life and this is the first year i didn't celebrate. Here is way too plain~ haha. Nice experience! Wish everyone have a prosperous rabbit year!

兔年行大运 恭喜发财~


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Sichuan food, love it, spicier the better ! My friends wife is from Hunan so always end up at the branch at Thumb plaza, if i fancy a night at Malones! Although staying at the peace hotel, so nip through the tunnel to Super Brand mall branch is probably quicker.
> 
> For a good laugh look at Engrish.com


Haha, where is real and anthentic Sichuan food in Dubai? Coming from Chengdu, I do miss my food.....but not hotpot, too smelly..


----------

